# [GELÖST] LAN-Problem: Internetseiten lassen sich nicht aufrufen, ping geht, wlan funktioniert alles?!



## Sn0w1 (7. März 2012)

*[GELÖST] LAN-Problem: Internetseiten lassen sich nicht aufrufen, ping geht, wlan funktioniert alles?!*

Hallo, 

wie der Titel schon sagt stehe ich vor folgendem Problem:

Ich hab hier einen Lenovo R60 mit frischem Win7 32bit und folgender Netzwerkkarte: Broadcom NetExtreme-igabit-Ethernet (mehr ließ sich da nicht rausfinden), Treiber aktuell, SP1 von Win7 ist drauf.

Also folgendes, wenn ich über WLAN reingehe ins Netz funktioniert alles, alle Seiten lassen sich aufrufen, egal welcher Browser.

Bei LAN sieht das anders aus. Egal welcher Browser, keine Internetseite wird geladen, aber was funktioniert ist in cmd der ping befehl auf alle möglichen adressen, teilweise gibts aber Zeitüberschreitungen. Am Netzwerk wirds nicht liegen (Arbeitsplatz, läuft einwandfrei ansonsten) und an den Einstellungen am PC auch nicht, da WLAN ja keine Probleme macht..


So, what to do?

Greetz
Sn0w1


----------



## Jimini (7. März 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem: Internetseiten lassen sich nicht aufrufen, ping geht, wlan funktioniert alles?!*

Nur der Klarheit halber: kannst du auch URLs anpingen? Sind Firewalls aktiv?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Sn0w1 (8. März 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem: Internetseiten lassen sich nicht aufrufen, ping geht, wlan funktioniert alles?!*



Jimini schrieb:


> Nur der Klarheit halber: kannst du auch URLs anpingen? Sind Firewalls aktiv?
> 
> MfG Jimini



Japp kann auch URL's anpingen, Firewall ist nur die Satndard Firewall von Windows, die dürfte da nichts dichtmachen.

Greetz
Sn0w1


----------



## Chron-O-John (11. März 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem: Internetseiten lassen sich nicht aufrufen, ping geht, wlan funktioniert alles?!*

Vielleicht ist in deinem Browser ein Proxy eingestellt.

Oder in der IP-Konfiguration ein falscher DNS-Server


----------



## Sn0w1 (20. März 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem: Internetseiten lassen sich nicht aufrufen, ping geht, wlan funktioniert alles?!*

Nope alles sauber und nau aufgesetztes Betriebssystem.. :/


----------



## taks (20. März 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem: Internetseiten lassen sich nicht aufrufen, ping geht, wlan funktioniert alles?!*

Mal einen anderen Browser versucht? Router reboot?


----------



## Sn0w1 (23. März 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem: Internetseiten lassen sich nicht aufrufen, ping geht, wlan funktioniert alles?!*

Japp alles nichts gebracht, Treiber installiert, auch eine externe Karte über den bei Lenovo üblichen Kartenslot hats nicht gemacht.


----------



## taks (23. März 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem: Internetseiten lassen sich nicht aufrufen, ping geht, wlan funktioniert alles?!*

Wir der LAN-Adapter im Gerätemanager korrekt angezeigt? Also ohne Ausrufezeichen etc.?

Und sonst mal probeweise Antivirus und Firewall ausschalten.


----------



## Jimini (23. März 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem: Internetseiten lassen sich nicht aufrufen, ping geht, wlan funktioniert alles?!*

Du schriebst, dass das Problem an deinem Arbeitsplatz besteht. Ich würde mich daher mal an die Leute wenden, die bei euch fürs Netz zuständig sind - für mich hört sich das nach einem transparenten Proxy an, der deine Anfragen ignoriert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## onliner (23. März 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem: Internetseiten lassen sich nicht aufrufen, ping geht, wlan funktioniert alles?!*

Wenns von der Arbeit ist, kanns auch sein das der DNS nicht aufgelöst wird?!

Mach mal Konsole auf
Start-Ausführen-cmd
befehlt eintippen:
*ipconfig /flushdns*
anschliessend Internet per LAN ausprobieren


----------



## Jimini (23. März 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem: Internetseiten lassen sich nicht aufrufen, ping geht, wlan funktioniert alles?!*



onliner schrieb:


> Wenns von der Arbeit ist, kanns auch sein das der DNS nicht aufgelöst wird?!


 Dann wiederum würden ja auch die Pings ins Leere laufen.
Was mir gerade noch einfällt: können andere Programme / Protokolle (Mail, FTP, ICQ etc.) eine Verbindung herstellen?

MfG Jimini


----------



## taks (23. März 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem: Internetseiten lassen sich nicht aufrufen, ping geht, wlan funktioniert alles?!*

Oder mal ein anderes Netzwerkkabel / Switchport. Deine Aussage, dass manchmal "Zeitüberschreitung" beim pingen kommt, könnte auch darauf hindeuten.


----------



## Sn0w1 (27. April 2012)

*AW: LAN-Problem: Internetseiten lassen sich nicht aufrufen, ping geht, wlan funktioniert alles?!*

Also es war damals auf einem Arbeitsplatz, aber in einem Netzwerk das nur so halb iwie dranhing, wie auch immer, wir haben den PC verschrotten lassen der war dann im Endeffekt Kernschrott in vielen hinsichten.. Danke trotzdem für eure nette Hilfe 


Greeetz
Sn0w1


----------

